# LunHuei Translation Discussion



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

I have been thinking over on what the English translation of Dayan LunHuei should be. 
Thought it's be fun if we discuss together?

I have came up with several ones so far:

Reincarnation
Reborn
Phoenix
Da Capo
Samsara
Palingenesis

What do you think? 


The origin of the name 輪迴, as acknoledged by DaQing Bao himself, comes from the ideology "六道輪迴" (literally "the six realm of metempsychosis", Samsara). The mechanism wields both the revolutionary and the traditional interlocking designs at the same time, showing the abstract continuity relations. In addition, the cross-shaped feets makes the cube impossible to pop, *so the pieces never escapes the circling slices and undergoes the continous Samsara of solving and scrambling the six sides.* 

You could really see his clever naming in here 

Please share your ideas! Short but strong and meaningful words are ideal.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2011)

After looking at the Samsara article, I'd favor "Reincarnation" or "Rebirth".


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 24, 2011)

^ buddhist


----------



## riverchen (Mar 26, 2011)

Hui means reverse, back, or something like that. So i think it should be rebirth or something like that


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 26, 2011)

Da - Yan Re - Birth

Sounds phonetically pleasing? (at least I think that's how it would be...)
Two syllables in each.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 26, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I have been thinking over on what the English translation of Dayan LunHuei should be.
> Thought it's be fun if we discuss together?
> 
> I have came up with several ones so far:
> ...


 
Phoenix


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 26, 2011)

it's not rebirth


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys, besides simply choosing from my list, if you think you have a better name/translation for the product, you are more than welcome to post it.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 27, 2011)

Da-yan V-Cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 27, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Da-yan V-Cube


 
LunHuei is the 4th cube.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> LunHuei is the 4th cube.


 
V-Cube 4?


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 27, 2011)

it should be called the dayan wheel. Lol...


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Mar 27, 2011)

Phoenix sounds cool


----------



## aronpm (Mar 27, 2011)

Why should the name be translated into English?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

I came up with a new one just now: "Eternity"?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 15, 2011)

Faz cube


----------

